# Sponson Marquesa / Mercury 90hp CT / Prop Suggestions



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Might not be much help, but I run a Spitfire 17p with a 90 SHO on mine. Outstanding prop, will rip you out of your seat for hole shot but I actually picked up top end speed compared to the 3 blade Solas that came on the skiff. I can hit the limiter solo and light


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

What year is your Merc 90? 2 stroke or 4 stroke? What is the recommended rpm range per Merc specs?

If it's 5000 - 5500rpm, you're good to go. If it's 5500 - 6000rpm, drop down to a 20 - 21 pitch.


----------



## Tyler__Beck (Aug 29, 2016)

Snookdaddy said:


> What year is your Merc 90? 2 stroke or 4 stroke? What is the recommended rpm range per Merc specs?
> 
> If it's 5000 - 5500rpm, you're good to go. If it's 5500 - 6000rpm, drop down to a 20 - 21 pitch.


Sorry, it's a 2020 4 stroke range is 5000-6000rpm


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

You need to come up quite a bit in RPM. I would recommend the X7 Spitfire (it really is an impressive prop), the Mercury Trophy Plus, and the PowerTech TRO4. The Trophy and TRO are available in lower pitches but they are harder to find. You need to be around 18-19 inches to get the RPM increase you are looking for.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

I would see if someone has a Mercury Tempest Plus (14.6 x 19") part # 48-8M0151381 that you could try. If the RPMs go too high, you could add a little more cup and bow lift and it would be even faster with better grip. Or, get a 21 pitch. IMO, a little less pitch than needed to start with, and then having a propsmith add some extra cup and bow lift, makes the boat perform much better. Better hole shot, better grip in turns, less slip at higher motor height trimmed up, less porpoising.

Post edit: Another less expensive alternative with similar specs would be the Powertech RKR3 in 19 pitch. In stock at these links:





PowerTech RKR3 Propeller 90-300 HP Mercury - Mercury Propellers


PowerTech RKR3 Stainless Propeller fits Yamaha 150-300HP Outboards. High Performance Bass, Bay and Flats Boat Propeller .




www.getaprop.com









PowerTech RKR 3 Blade Performance Stainless Mercury Propeller - PowerTech Propellers - PowerTech Props


PowerTech RKR Performance 3 Blade Polished Stainless Mercury Propeller



www.nettleprops.com


----------



## Tyler__Beck (Aug 29, 2016)

Finsleft258 said:


> You need to come up quite a bit in RPM. I would recommend the X7 Spitfire (it really is an impressive prop), the Mercury Trophy Plus, and the PowerTech TRO4. The Trophy and TRO are available in lower pitches but they are harder to find. You need to be around 18-19 inches to get the RPM increase you are looking for.


I have a friend with a 19 pitch he's going to let me try. It's a merc prop, don't know the model. will report back when I test it.


----------



## Tyler__Beck (Aug 29, 2016)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> I would see if someone has a Mercury Tempest Plus (14.6 x 19") part # 48-8M0151381 that you could try. If the RPMs go too high, you could add a little more cup and bow lift and it would be even faster with better grip. Or, get a 21 pitch. IMO, a little less pitch than needed to start with, and then having a propsmith add some extra cup and bow lift, makes the boat perform much better. Better hole shot, better grip in turns, less slip at higher motor height trimmed up, less porpoising.
> 
> Post edit: Another less expensive alternative with similar specs would be the Powertech RKR3 in 19 pitch. In stock at these links:
> 
> ...


I'll ask around and see if I can get my hands on a tempest to test, Appreciate the info.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Call PropGods. He typically has props you can test but can probably get you dialed in as long as you tell him what you are looking for. 






Propeller Testing Services | Prop Gods


Reach out to the dependable team at Prop Gods to ensure that your boat engine’s propeller is in peak condition.




propgods.com


----------

